# WTF NO ball joints for the 200sx???



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I called Mossy Nissan today to order some replacement ball joints for the SE-R. They tell me I have to buy the whole control arm. Why the hell? I just want new ball joints not 2 whole new control arms. 

What can I do?

You guys ever run into this?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

YOu can get them pressed out and press a new set of bushings in. I think a lot of ppl run into this problem and they just go buy two new junkyard control arms...


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

James said:


> YOu can get them pressed out and press a new set of bushings in. I think a lot of ppl run into this problem and they just go buy two new junkyard control arms...


Yep, I already got them out. I pressed the balls out just fine but now I can't buy replacements. This Sux!

I just need replacement ball joints but according to Mossy the ball joints come with the control arm ONLY!

Fudge!

I want new ball joints not new control arms, oh, the frustration!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Why don't you just get the ES ones? I don't know the part number... maybe ask around. YOu can have them pressed in.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Just get some at a local auto parts store, I know Autozone carries them. Since the dealer goes by the idea that you can't replace the ball joints only, they don't carry them


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

buy them for the b12 they are the same...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

hmmm... the same huh, are there any relatively high quality ball joints for the B13 out there, ones that are sealed so they damn grease doesn't eventually work its way out?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Actually I had ordered replacements from Shucks (Parts America) but they didn't fit right. They were a tiny tiny bit loose and without the snap ring they’d fall right out. 

I figured Nissan could provide me with OEM replacements, guess not!
So now I must go shop-to-shop and order ball joints till I find ones that fit.

Thanks James, I'll look for ES.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

James said:


> Why don't you just get the ES ones? I don't know the part number... maybe ask around. YOu can have them pressed in.



Energy Suspension makes pretty much ever bushing, for practically every normal car. id go with them, kinda got a good reputation.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> Actually I had ordered replacements from Shucks (Parts America) but they didn't fit right. They were a tiny tiny bit loose and without the snap ring they’d fall right out.
> 
> I figured Nissan could provide me with OEM replacements, guess not!
> So now I must go shop-to-shop and order ball joints till I find ones that fit.
> ...


The ones I boughtfrom autozone fit great.. but they split easily when I popped the ball joint maybe a month later. I followed the instructions and all, greasing the pickle fork and ball joint, but it still did damage. So I get to do this all over again in a few months.
Next time I'm going to invest in a better ball joint remover, like the one listed in the FSM.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I just back off the nut until it's flush with the top of the ball joint's stud, stick a crow bar between the top of the nut and the axle and pop goes the ball joint.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I'm about to blow $100 on replacement ball joints. 

I must be nuts, the control arms were 110 each from Mossy.
This sux! I hope they don't fit so I can take them back, how sad is that?

These balls should cost maybe 25 each max. :lame:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> I'm about to blow $100 on replacement ball joints.
> 
> I must be nuts, the control arms were 110 each from Mossy.
> This sux! I hope they don't fit so I can take them back, how sad is that?
> ...


I know MOOG makes a ball joint that fits correctly. Napa, autozone, on of those carries them.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I tried all over. Some were just a fraction too small the only ones that fit was from Napa. The ones from Autozone and other places didnt fit. Both of them costs around a 100 beats $110for each control arm


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

scrappy said:


> I tried all over. Some were just a fraction too small the only ones that fit was from Napa. The ones from Autozone and other places didnt fit. Both of them costs around a 100 beats $110for each control arm


Yep, I paid 109 for em at CarQuest and NAPA only like 20 bux cheaper. I ordered both and whichever ones fit I'm keeping. 
If they both fit them I'm returning the more expensive ones.

Yes better than 110 per side but still.

I'll be happy when it's all said an done.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i had to replace my lower control arm and had to r&r them one time to install the ES front bushings, and with the cost of the arm compared to just ball joints, i'd rather to the whole arm and be done with both sides in less than an hour, but that's just my $0.02.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^
And thats what I have decided to do... as of 30min ago.

Screw the ball joints I'm sick and tired to messing with them. Price difference control arms Vs. balls was about ~60 bux.

Now another question> where can I find remanufactured half-shafts for a good price?

Does Texas Steer do drive shafts? 
I got killer deal on my last rack&pinion with them so I wouldn't mind purchasing from them again.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I went through the same crap as you did. The autozone balljoints as stated do not fit and they should not be used. I ended up going to carquest and buying one from them. The balljoint was $22 and it fit perfectly (had to press it in like it should be). I would suggest this method as opposed to buying the whole control arm, there is only a difference of about 15 mins on each side to replace the balljoint as opposed to the whole arm.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

jer28 said:


> I went through the same crap as you did. The autozone balljoints as stated do not fit and they should not be used. I ended up going to carquest and buying one from them. The balljoint was $22 and it fit perfectly (had to press it in like it should be). I would suggest this method as opposed to buying the whole control arm, there is only a difference of about 15 mins on each side to replace the balljoint as opposed to the whole arm.


Hmmm that's wierd the autozone ones fit fine for me.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

jer28 said:


> I went through the same crap as you did. The autozone balljoints as stated do not fit and they should not be used. I ended up going to carquest and buying one from them. The balljoint was $22 and it fit perfectly (had to press it in like it should be). I would suggest this method as opposed to buying the whole control arm, there is only a difference of about 15 mins on each side to replace the balljoint as opposed to the whole arm.


Yep that’s exactly what I did, except CarQuest charges me $109.00 for the set of 2. Considering what a pain in the ass it was getting the new joints in I realized for 165 I could buy both control arms from Mossy. 
I feel that’s the better deal at this point. Should had thought of it sooner.  

Next on my list of projects is replace the drive shafts (easy) and wheel bearings (not so easy). Then on to a new clutch & pp (not so easy), again, more fun for a beginning auto mechanic.


----------

